# White thin jacket



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi there, 

I am looking for a thin white jacket, i mean real thin, that is waterproof. Not a thick warm jacket, i just want a cool, thin, plain white jacket to go boarding with. 

I live in the u.k so does anybody know any u.k sites that sell any plain white thin jackets, if not im okey with ordering from the USA also, but i would prefer the u.k. 

Thanks a lot. 

Take care. 

Lewis.


----------

